# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  EXPOSED: The real creator of Bitcoin is likely the NSA as One World Currency

## Swordsmyth

Bitcoin  has surged to all time highs, urging us to compose this article on a  hot trending topic that weve wanted to compose for a long time.  Our  parent company, Elite E Services, is primarily a FX development company   so we get asked about Bitcoin quite a bit.  Life is a deteriorating  asset so lets get right down to it.  Who created Bitcoin, and why?   Before we get started just a quick note to all those that havent read Splitting Pennies  which is a great primer for those interested in Bitcoin and where it will go next. The creator of Bitcoin is officially a name, Satoshi Nakamoto  very few people believe that it was a single male from Japan.  For more detailed analysis about who is Satoshi Nakamoto see this article and the official Wikipedia entry.   In the early days of Bitcoin development this name is associated with  original key-creation and communications on message boards, and then the  project was officially handed over to others at which point this  Satoshi character never appeared again (Although from time to time  someone will come forward saying they are the real Satoshi Nakamoto, and  then have their posts deleted).
Bitcoin  could very well be the one world currency that conspiracy theorists  have been talking about for some time.  Its a kill five birds with one  stone solution  not only is Bitcoin an ideal one world currency, it  allows law enforcement a perfect record of all transactions on the  network.  It states very clearly on bitcoin.org (the official site) in big letters Bitcoin is not anonymous :
_Some effort is required to protect your privacy with Bitcoin. All  Bitcoin transactions are stored publicly and permanently on the  network, which means anyone can see the balance and transactions of any  Bitcoin address. However, the identity of the user behind an address  remains unknown until information is revealed during a purchase or in  other circumstances. This is one reason why Bitcoin addresses should  only be used once. Always remember that it is your responsibility to  adopt good practices in order to protect your privacy. Read more about protecting your privacy._Another  advantage of Bitcoin is the problem of Quantitative Easing  the Fed  (and thus, nearly all central banks in the world) have painted  themselves in a corner, metaphorically speaking.  QE solved the credit  crisis, but QE itself does not have a solution.  Currently all  currencies are in a race to zero  competing with who can print more  money faster.  Central Bankers who are in systemic analysis, their  economic advisors, know this.  They know that the Fiat money system is  doomed, all what you can read online is true (just sensationalized)   its a debt based system based on nothing.  That system was created,  originally in the early 1900s and refined during Breton Woods followed  by the Nixon shock (This is all explained well in Splitting Pennies).   In the early 1900s  there was no internet!  It is a very archaic  system that needs to be replaced, by something modern, electronic, based  on encryption.  Bitcoin!  Its a currency based on bits  but most  importantly, Bitcoin is not the one world currency per se, but laying  the framework for larger cryptocurrency projects.  In the case of  central banks, who control the global monetary system, that would manifest in Settlement Coin :
_Two  resources available almost exclusively to central banks could soon be  opened up to additional users as a result of a new digital currency  project designed by a little-known startup and Swiss bank UBS. _ _One of those resources is the real-time gross settlement (RTGS)  system used by central banks (its typically reserved for high-value  transactions that need to be settled instantly), and the other is  central bank-issued cash. _ _Using the Utility Settlement Coin (USC) unveiled today,  the five-member consortium that has sprung up around the project aims  to help central banks open-up access to these tools to more customers.  If successful, USC has the potential to create entirely new business  models built on instant settling and easy cash transfers. _ _In interview, Robert Sams, founder of London-based Clearmatics,  said his firm initially worked with UBS to build the network, and that  BNY Mellon, Deutsche Bank, ICAP and Santander are only just the first of  many future members._In case you didnt read Splitting Pennies or  dont already know, the NSA/CIA often works for big corporate clients,  just as it has become a cliche that the Iraq war was about big oil, the  lesser known hand in global politics is the banking sector.  In other  words, Bitcoin may have very well been suggested or sponsored by a  banker, group of banks, or financial services firm.  But the NSA (as we  surmise) was the company that got the job done.  And probably, if it was  in fact suggested or sponsored by a private bank, they would have  been waiting in the wings to develop their own Bitcoin related systems  or as in the above Settlement Coin.

The  NSA has the capability, the motive, and the operational capacity  they  have teams of cryptographers, the biggest fastest supercomputers in the  world, and they see the need.  Whether instructed by their friends at  the Fed, in cooperation with their owners (i.e. Illuminati banking  families), or as part of a DARPA project  is not clear and will never  be known (unless a whistleblower comes forward).  In fact, the NSA  employs some of the best mathematicians and cryptographers in the world.   Few know about their work because its a secret, and this isnt the  kind of job you leave to start your own cryptography company.
But the real smoking Gun, aside from the huge amount of circumstantial evidence and lack of a credible alternative, is the 1996 paper authored by NSA HOW TO MAKE A MINT: THE CRYPTOGRAPHY OF ANONYMOUS ELECTRONIC CASH available here.
This author agrees:
_The NSA was one of the first organizations to describe a Bitcoin-like system. About twelve years before Satoshi Nakamotopublished  his legendary white paper to the Metzdowd.com cryptography mailing  list, a group of NSA information security researchers published a paper  entitled How to Make a Mint: the Cryptography of Anonymous Electronic  Cash in two prominent places, the first being an MIT mailing list and the second being much more prominent, The American Law Review (Vol. 46, Issue 4 )._
_The paper outlines a system very much like Bitcoin in  which secure financial transactions are possible through the use of a  decentralized network the researchers refer informally to as a Bank.  They list four things as indispensable in their proposed network:  privacy, user identification (protection against impersonation), message  integrity (protection against tampering/substitution of transaction  information  that is, protection against double-spending), and  nonrepudiation (protection against later denial of a transaction  a  blockchain!)._
_We  will assume throughout the remainder of this paper that some  authentication infrastructure is in place, providing the four security  features. (Section 1.2)_
_It  is evident that SHA-256, the algorithm Satoshi used to secure Bitcoin,  was not available because it came about in 2001. However, SHA-1 would  have been available to them, having been published in 1993._Why would the NSA want to do this?  One simple reason: *Control. * 
As  we explain in Splitting Pennies  Understanding Forex  the primary  means the US dominates the world is through economic policy, although  backed by bombs.  And the critical support of the US Dollar is  primarily, the military.  The connection between the military and the US  Dollar system is intertwined inextricably.  There are thousands of great examples only one of them being how Iraq switched to the Euro right before the Armys invasion. 
_In October 2000 Iraq insisted on dumping the US dollar  the currency of the enemy  for the more multilateral euro. _ _The  changeover was announced on almost exactly the same day that the euro  reached its lowest ebb, buying just $0.82, and the G7 Finance Ministers  were forced to bail out the currency. On Friday the euro had reached  $1.08, up 30 per cent from that time._
_Almost  all of Iraqs oil exports under the United Nations oil-for-food  programme have been paid in euros since 2001. Around 26 billion euros  (£17.4bn) has been paid for 3.3 billion barrels of oil into an escrow  account in New York.  The Iraqi account, held at BNP Paribas, has also  been earning a higher rate of interest in euros than it would have in  dollars._The  point here is there are a lot of different types of control.  The NSA  monitors and collects literally all electronic communications; internet,  phone calls, everything.  They listen in even to encrypted voice calls  with high powered microphones, devices like cellphones equipped with  recording devices (See original Clipper chip).   Its very difficult to communicate on planet Earth in private, without  the NSA listening.  So it is only logical that they would also want  complete control of the financial system, including records of all  electronic transactions, which Bitcoin provides.
Could  there be an additional security layer baked into the Blockchain that  is undetectable, that allows the NSA to see more information about  transactions, such as network location data?  It wouldnt be so far  fetched, considering their past work, such as Xerox copy machines that  kept a record of all copies made (this is going back to the 70s, now its common).   Of course security experts will point to the fact that this layer  remains invisible, but if this does exist  of course it would be  hidden.
More  to the point about the success of Bitcoin  its design is very solid,  robust, manageable  this is not the work of a student.  Of course  logically, the NSA employs individuals, and ultimately it is the work of  mathematicians, programmers, and cryptographers  but if we deduce the  most likely group capable, willing, and motivated to embark on such a  project, the NSA is the most likely suspect.  Universities, on the other  hand, didnt product white papers like this from 1996.
Another  question is that if it was the NSA, why didnt they go through more  trouble concealing their identity?  I mean, the internet is rife with  theories that it was in fact the NSA/CIA and Satoshi Nakamoto means in  Japanese Central Intelligence  well there are a few answers for  this, but to be congruent with our argument, it fits their profile.
Where could this hidden layer be?  Many  think it could be in the public SHA-256, developed by NSA (which  ironically, was the encryption algorithm of choice for Bitcoin  they  could have chosen hundreds of others, which arguably are more secure):
_Claims that the NSA created Bitcoin have actually been flung around for years. People have questioned why it uses the SHA-256 hash function, which was designed by the NSA and published by the National Institute for Standards and Technology (NIST). The  fact that the NSA is tied to SHA-256 leads some to assume its created a  backdoor to the hash function that no one has ever identified, which  allows it to spy on Bitcoin users._
_If  you assume that the NSA did something to SHA-256, which no outside  researcher has detected, what you get is the ability, with credible and  detectable action, they would be able to forge transactions. The really  scary thing is somebody finds a way to find collisions in SHA-256 really  fast without brute-forcing it or using lots of hardware and then they  take control of the network, cryptography researcher Matthew D. Green  of Johns Hopkins University said in a previous interview._Then  theres the question of Satoshi Nakamoto  if it was in fact the NSA,  why not just claim ownership of it?  Why all the cloak and dagger?  And  most importantly, if Satoshi Nakamoto is a real person, and not a group  that wants to remain secret  WHY NOT come forward and claim your  nearly $3 Billion worth of Bitcoin (based on current prices).
Did the NSA create Satoshi Nakamoto? 
_The CIA Project, a group dedicated to unearthing all of the governments secret projects and making them public, hasreleased a video claiming Bitcoin is actually the brainchild of the US National Security Agency._
_The video entitled CIA Project Bitcoin: Is Bitcoin a CIA or NSA project? claims that there is a lot of compelling evidences that proves that the NSA is behind Bitcoin. One of the main pieces of evidence has to do with the name of the mysterious man, woman or group behind the creation of Bitcoin, Satoshi Nakamoto._
_According  to the CIA Project, Satoshi Nakamoto means Central Intelligence in  Japanese. Doing a quick web search, youll find out that Satoshi is  usually a name given for baby boys which means clear thinking, quick witted, wise, while Nakamoto is a Japanese surname which means central  origin or (one who lives) in the middle as people with this surname  are found mostly in the Ryukyu islands which is strongly associated with  the Ry?ky? Kingdom,  a highly centralized kingdom that originated from the Okinawa Islands.  So combining Nakamoto and Satoshi can be loosely interpreted as Central  Intelligence._Is  it so really hard to believe?  This is from an organization that until  the Snowden leaks, secretly recorded nearly all internet traffic on the  network level by splicing fiber optic cables.  They even have a deep-sea  splicing mission that will cut undersea cables and install intercept  devices.  Making Bitcoin wouldnt even be a big priority at NSA.
More from the Telegraph:
_Certainly, anonymity is one of the biggest myths about Bitcoin. In  fact, there has never been a more easily traceable method of payment.  Every single transaction is recorded and retained permanently in the  public blockchain. _ _The  idea that the NSA would create an anarchic, peer-to-peer  crypto-currency in the hope that it would be adopted for nefarious  industries and become easy to track would have been a lot more difficult  to believe before the recent leaks by Edward Snowden and the revelation  that billions of phone calls had been intercepted by the US security  services. We are now in a world where we now know that the NSA was  tracking the pornography habits of Islamic radicalisers in order to  discredit them and making deals with some of the worlds largest  internet firms to insert backdoors into their systems._And were not the only ones who believe this, in Russia they know this to be true without sifting through all the evidence.
A Russian lawmaker claims that Bitcoin is a CIA conspiracy [to finance terrorism]:
_Nonetheless,  Svintsovs remarks count as some of the more extreme to emanate from  the discussion. Svintsov told Russian broadcast news agency REGNUM:__All these cryptocurrencies [were] created by US intelligence agencies just to finance terrorism and revolutions.__Svintsov  reportedly went on to explain how cryptocurrencies have started to  become a payment method for consumer spending, and cited reports that  terrorist organisations are seeking to use the technology for illicit  means._Lets  elaborate on what is control as far as the NSA is concerned.  Bitcoin  is like the prime mover.  All future cryptocurrencies, no matter how  snazzy or functional  will never have the same original keys as  Bitcoin.  It created a self-sustained, self-feeding bubble  and all  that followed.  It enabled law enforcement to collect a host of  criminals on a network called Silk Road and who knows what other  operations that happened behind the scenes.  Because of pesky domestic  laws, the NSA doesnt control the internet in foreign countries.  But  by providing a cool currency as a tool, they can collect information  from around the globe and like Facebook, users provide this information  voluntarily.  Its the same strategy they use like putting the listening  device in the chips at the manufacturing level, which saves them the  trouble of wiretapping, electronic eavesdropping, and other risky  methods that can fail or be blocked.  Its impossible to stop a  cellphone from listening to you, for example (well not 100%, but you  have to physically rewire the device).  Bitcoin is the same strategy on a  financial level  by using Bitcoin youre giving up your private  transactional information.  By itself, it would not identify you per se  (as the blockchain is anonymous but the transactions are there in the  public register, so combined with other information, which the NSA has a  LOT OF  they can triangulate their information more precisely.
Thats  one problem solved with Bitcoin  another being the economic problem of  QE (although with a Bitcoin market cap of $44 Billion, thats just  another day at the Fed buying MBS)  and finally, it squashes the idea  of sovereignty although in a very, very, very subtle way.  You see, a  country IS a currency.  Until now, currency has always been tied to  national sovereignty (although the Fed is private, USA only has one  currency, the US Dollar, which is exclusively American).  Bitcoin is a  super-national currency, or really  the worlds first one world  currency.
Of  course, this is all great praise for the DOD which seems to have a 50  year plan  but after tens of trillions spent wed hope that theyd be  able to do something better than catching terrorists (which mostly are  artificial terrorists).
In  the meantime, if you want to get a head start on the game before  BTC/USD starts being offered by major brokers, checkout FC Trading  Academy or get the book Splitting Pennies  Understanding Forex

More at: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-0...world-currency

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Thank you government for giving an anti-government citizen 5+ fold increase on my investment. Great plan to transfer wealth to libertarians and anarchists to somehow make goobermint more powerful!

----------


## dannno

> Thank you government for giving an anti-government citizen 5+ fold increase on my investment. Great plan to transfer wealth to libertarians and anarchists to somehow make goobermint more powerful!


....and also giving people the power to leave the central banking system

----------


## Swordsmyth

One Coin to rule them all, one coin to find them.
One Coin to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Thank you government for giving an anti-government citizen 5+ fold increase on my investment. Great plan to transfer wealth to libertarians and anarchists to somehow make goobermint more powerful!


A mere pittance that they can easily steal back.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> ....and also giving people the power to leave the central banking system


Out of the frying pan into the fire.

----------


## timosman

> ....and also giving people the power to leave the central banking system

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> A mere pittance that they can easily steal back.


Harder to steal back than gold and silver. Whatever Conspiracy you can dredge up about bitcoin, the same or more whack job nut case conspiracies about gold and silver can be found. Gold is manipulated!!!! Gold can be made illegal and taken. Blah, Blah, Blah. It's like you are actually advocating for the present system once you fall down the conspiratard hole. 

Idle imaginings of paranoid schizophrenics are what most of those article are composed of. 

Proof, not conjecture. Sure Bitcoin could have been made by the CIA, sure bitcoin could have been made from an AI in the future that time traveled the plans back, sure Satoshi may actually be a dolphin with a brain internet link sitting in a pool in miami florida. 

And I do own some Silver, so I'm not against other "stores of value", but for some reason the "precious metal" lunatic fringe seem to be all against anyone that doesn't aspire to be Scrooge McDuck.

----------


## specsaregood

> And I do own some Silver, so I'm not against other "stores of value", but for some reason the "precious metal" lunatic fringe seem to be all against anyone that doesn't aspire to be Scrooge McDuck.


You gotta admit though... having enough gold and silver to dive and swim in would be pretty effing cool.  that's my dream.  I blame uncle scrooge for my love of AU and AG, not Dr. Paul.

----------


## oyarde

> Harder to steal back than gold and silver. Whatever Conspiracy you can dredge up about bitcoin, the same or more whack job nut case conspiracies about gold and silver can be found. Gold is manipulated!!!! Gold can be made illegal and taken. Blah, Blah, Blah. It's like you are actually advocating for the present system once you fall down the conspiratard hole. 
> 
> Idle imaginings of paranoid schizophrenics are what most of those article are composed of. 
> 
> Proof, not conecture. Sure Bitcoin could have been made by the CIA, sure bitcoin could have been made from an AI in the future that time traveled the plans back, sure Satoshi may actually be a dolphin with a brain internet link sitting in a pool in miami florida. 
> 
> And I do own some Silver, so I'm not against other "stores of value", but for some reason the "precious metal" lunatic fringe seem to be all against anyone that doesn't aspire to be Scrooge McDuck.


So , you are saying you never wallow in the bathtub in the moonlight in silver and gold ?

----------


## oyarde

According to Edgar Cayce wallowing in the gold is good for your health . I trust Edgar .

----------


## timosman

> According to Edgar Cayce wallowing in the gold is good for your health . I trust Edgar .


_You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to_

----------


## oyarde

> _You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to_


I do not think you have meet him . He would not lie .

----------


## timosman

> I do not think you have meet him . He would not lie .


Neither would L. Ron Hubbard.

----------


## oyarde

> Neither would L. Ron Hubbard.


I do not know L Ron Hubbard but I saw him on the history channel .

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bitcoin is now the talk of the town (Wall St.) and yet we don't know  who created it.  There's lots of theories, but we haven't seen any  documented evidence.  Having experience in this business looking at the  FX markets melt down over the last 10 years in a fraud climax, we wrote Splitting Pennies and explained the world isn't as it seems.   That was before Bitcoin.  Because like for any investment you want to  do your due diligence, we started peeling back this onion and wanted to  start from inception - and find out who created this (as just like with  any investment analysis, it's another data point).  What we found was  astonishing - nothing!  No documents, no photographs, no reports, from  Satoshi.  Whoever it was created a real pseudonym in order to mask their  real identity.  But why?  Now the value of Satoshi's original coins  would be in the tens of billions - why not claim them?  It is our logic  that it can only be someone or some group connected to the US  Government, an employee perhaps - not necessarily that Bitcoin is the  brainchild of the government, although that is possible as NSA has the  best mathematicians in the world.  We compiled this research into our  leading hypothesis in an article here:  EXPOSED: The real creator of Bitcoin is likely the NSA as One World Currency  Our point is not that we know 100% that this is the case, simply that  it's the most plausible story, and we haven't uncovered any evidence to  the contrary.  Lots of people have different opinions, but they haven't  produced any document proving otherwise.  So we wrote the NSA and asked  them, did you create Bitcoin?  Hey, we are taxpayers.  They work for  us.  Don't forget that!  Their response was not surprising, they said  "That's Classified" -

  While this is no surprise what we have started is a paper trail,  hopefully that will lead to the revealing of the creator or creators of  Bitcoin.  For those who are not from the financial services community,  it is important to note why anyone would go through such trouble - it's  called due diligence.  When investors make investments they want to know  every single detail about that investment.  Some of these DD  questionnaires can be 100 pages they can have 300 questions!  It can  take months, require multiple flesh meetings, they may bring in external  advisers - it may seem like a circus but if someone is investing $100  Million then it's really the least one can do.  Anyway, do Bitcoin  investors really understand what they are getting themselves into?
This  article deserves a full read:  Bitcoin Founder Satoshi Nakamoto was  probably an NSA Employee — and the NSA may destroy Bitcoin
Bitcoin has a huge risk few consider: it can be destroyed overnight
 _My second NSA related theory and prediction, is that the NSA will  be tasked to take down Bitcoin. While relative to the Internet,  blockchain is very secure and effectively unhackable for a criminal  group — it is in fact quite capable of being cheated and manipulated if  you have enough computing power. NSA probably has plenty of computing  power and expertise to take the Bitcoin blockchain down.  Why would the  NSA want to take down Bitcoin? What NSA wants is irrelevant — it’s what  government leaders want. And there are many scenarios that could lead to  an order to take the Bitcoin blockchain down, with either minor  disruption (letting it come back with just a few accounts robbed) or  totally destroyed (stealing from many accounts and screwing it up so  badly it is impossible to restore):_
_1. North Korea is a major owner, user, exploiter (for computer  ransomware) of Bitcoin. As a sanction, punishment, or means of waging  war, NSA could be ordered to rob accounts suspected of being NK  owned.[1]_
_2. Bitcoin and many of its owners and advocates are Libertarian  and anti-government. Bitcoin is an affront to national “fiat” currencies  and handy for evading government rules and taxes. Big Government is  very motivated to destroy Bitcoin._
_3. Bitcoin has been used as ransom payments for computer hacking.  I predict it will soon be used for human ransom as well. Rather than  the high risk of transferring dollars, kidnappers may demand digital  payment in Bitcoin. This could be a motivation, or excuse, for Big  Government to take Bitcoin down._
_China or Russia also have the computing power to take down  Bitcoin, and may want to do so. Why? China has outlawed Bitcoin, may  want to take North Korea’s wealth down a peg (keeping them more  dependent on China), and could make a huge profit doing this._The point is that it is 1) POSSIBLE and 2) NOT PROBABLE this is a  low-probability high-impact event but one that any Bitcoin investor  needs to understand - it is possible.  Just as it was very weird and  surprising how Bitcoin suddenly rose to 20,000 it certainly is possible,  that it can really go to zero.  Not because of selling but because the  network can be brought down.  Whether NSA created Bitcoin or not is  really irrelevant, they are the only agency in the world with the  computing power and intellectual human capital (Cryptographers) capable  of 1) understanding Bitcoin and 2) through their surveillance network  identifying the real Satoshi if it was in fact NOT NSA and 3) Capable of  actually monitoring Bitcoin users and identifying a real human based on  Stylometry, a technique for analyzing big data.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ats-classified

----------


## kfarnan

They can't take the whole network.  That would mean the internet has crashed worldwide.

----------


## timosman

> They can't take the whole network.  That would mean the internet has crashed worldwide.


LOL

----------


## Zippyjuan

So the NSA created bitcoins and their goal is to destroy them.  Gotcha.

----------


## TheTexan

The real creator of bitcoin is the lizard people who inhabit this planet

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So the NSA created bitcoins and their goal is to destroy them.  Gotcha.


The power to destroy is the power to control.
Alternatively they could destroy private cryptos to create a crisis that would be "solved" with a government crypto.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The real creator of bitcoin is the lizard people who inhabit this planet


You Texicans try to take credit for everything.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## devil21

> So the NSA created bitcoins and their goal is to destroy them.  Gotcha.


The mission of mainstreaming cryptocurrency/fully digital 'cash' and blockchain into public consciousness is accomplished and those that helped have had ample opportunity to claim their Lambos and get out.

----------


## Swordsmyth

bump

----------


## kfarnan

as long as it subverts the bankers, who cares who invented..?

----------


## Stratovarious

> as long as it subverts the bankers, who cares who invented..?


It's far worse than what we know have, it's 'Cashless' ergo Google Cages, and its still fiat anyway.

Fucck the bankers, but I do care.

Catherine Fitts figures it was probably a secret op from one of our alphabet agencies, I agree.

It has come across as being quite trendy which should horrify everyone on this forum and 
everyone that believes that God Given Freedoms are important.

----------


## kfarnan

Maybe there are white hats working for us.  People throw Fiat around,  as anything not PM's.  Cash is the only fiat by definition.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> as long as it subverts the bankers, who cares who invented..?


It facilitates the ability to unperson people who resist.

----------


## kfarnan

I doubt a bank account is more secure than a multi sig. cold wallet.  Unless  you're only using paper money,  they can shut you dow as well.

----------


## jmdrake

> One Coin to rule them all, one coin to find them.
> One Coin to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.


Are you talking about the U.S. Dollar?  That days of that one fiat coin ruling everything are numbered.

As for crypto currency there are about 20 that have gained traction last time I checked.

----------


## jmdrake

> It facilitates the ability to unperson people who resist.


You've got it backwards.  Julian Assange's dollar accounts were all frozen.  He survived off alt-coin.  That is until you boy Trump flushed him out of the Ecuadorian embassy.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are you talking about the U.S. Dollar?  That days of that one fiat coin ruling everything are numbered.


It was never a single government currency.




> As for crypto currency there are about 20 that have gained traction last time I checked.


None of them have gained any real traction but if any one does it will destroy all of the others, once it is dominant it will be governmentalized by force and used to control society.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You've got it backwards.  Julian Assange's dollar accounts were all frozen.  He survived off alt-coin.  That is until you boy Trump flushed him out of the Ecuadorian embassy.


As long as the current system exists it remains an alternative but once it is the standard it is far easier to steal everything from people and lock them out.

----------


## jmdrake

> It was never a single government currency.


It's been the world reserve currency since WW II.  You do understand the petro dollar right or do I have to explain that to you?




> None of them have gained any real traction but if any one does it will destroy all of the others, once it is dominant it will be governmentalized by force and used to control society.


It's impossible for one crypto coin to "destroy" the others.

----------


## jmdrake

> As long as the current system exists it remains an alternative but once it is the standard it is far easier to steal everything from people and lock them out.


And what pray tell would make the current system not exist?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I doubt a bank account is more secure than a multi sig. cold wallet.  Unless  you're only using paper money,  they can shut you dow as well.


Bitcoin is designed to eliminate physical money and allow total control.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> And what pray tell would make the current system not exist?


The government, once it has a cashless alternative ready to take its place.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's been the world reserve currency since WW II.  You do understand the petro dollar right or do I have to explain that to you?


That's not the same thing.





> It's impossible for one crypto coin to "destroy" the others.


Yes it is, once one of them has been widely adopted for commerce everybody will switch to it and abandon the others.
If that doesn't happen government will destroy any alternatives.

----------


## jmdrake

> The government, once it has a cashless alternative ready to take its place.


We are already basically cashless.  Our cash is based on nothing but the prestige of the U.S. government.  Most transactions are electronic.  That's how Julian Assange's assets got frozen in the first place.  He was able to get paid from alt coin because there are people around the world willing to accept alt coin and thus there was no way to freeze his alt coin accounts.  If there was some way to freeze one alt coin account someone can simply move to another.

----------


## jmdrake

> That's not the same thing.


How exactly is it different other than in your mind?





> Yes it is, once one of them has been widely adopted for commerce everybody will switch to it and abandon the others.
> If that doesn't happen government will destroy any alternatives.


That's like saying "Once MySpace is widely adopted everybody will switch to it and abandon the others."  That's true...until people abandoned MySpace for something else.

----------

